

Synthasite Buys Clickpass - jbenz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/18/synthasite-buys-clickpass-i-see-zero-synergies/

======
axod
Is this "acquired" in the pownce sense of the word?

Seems like a similar sort of deal. Are these going to be common in the
downturn?

Congrats anyway.

------
Dilpil
Sounds like someone took pgs advice and bought early.

------
petenixey
Thanks for the kind comments guys. We're really excited about the outcome,
SynthaSite's a great company and doing some very cool things.

------
sh1mmer
Peter is a lovely fellow so I wish him all the best with this. It's great to
see Clickpass moving forward. :)

------
fallentimes
Do they still get t-shirts?

